# 2012 Meet and Greet



## akjimny (Oct 21, 2012)

How is everything going for the 2012 Meet and Greet?  I know the Boss lady and I won't be able to make it, but we would enjoy hearing about it and looking at any pictures.

Everyone have fun and be safe.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 21, 2012)

2012 Meet & Greet?  ;o


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2012)

yes Butch another one is being held ,, but with alot less ,, I for one ,, it is in VA ,, at a CG there ,, i was not invited ,, but oh well ,, from what i have heard ,, this one is kinda small ,, but what do i know ,, i am a bad guy around here anymore ,,since i came into big money ,, but oh well ,, i still would like to meet u somewhere ,, u and Shirley ,, would be great to meet up with u on the road ,, as for now ,, we are still sitting on go ,, i paid the new MH in full ,, and we are going to Red Bay in (hopefully) the next 3 weeks to pick it up ,, and btw Nash ,, if u are home ,, i am gonna find u LOL ,, but really ,, i would rather travel 400 miles and pick it up ,, and have the factory guys go thru it with me ,, then the dealer (rep) who thinks he knows all about it go over it ,, plus i get to get the feel for it driving it home ,, and then tear it apart ,, and on to FL for a few months ,, then on to who knows where ,, as i said in another post ,, the first of the yr is my official retirement ,, i am done with the booze and work ,, now time to enjoy life ,, and with my skin cancer ,, i don't know how long that will be ,, but i am gonna do it ,, come hell or high water:excitement::excitement::applause:


----------



## Shadow (Oct 23, 2012)

Well like Jimmy, hope they post some pictures. Will keep you posted when we get out, and maybe we can meet up and check out your new M/H. Rod, do hope you got a financial advisor as soon as you came in to this money!


----------



## vanole (Oct 26, 2012)

Hollis, Ken etc

Hope you are watching the storm.  I'm not heading up to Cozy Acres.  Irregardless of how I would attempt to get to Powhatten I'd have to to go thru the HRBT or MMBT or out US 58 or 468.  All four of those are prone to flooding so I'm going to sit tight here in Va Beach vice heading your way tomorrow.

Be Safe...

Jeff


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 26, 2012)

well jeff and others, we was not able to make it this year. Maria has a very bad sinus infection that is impacted and in her ears, so she in in pain. We did get meds for her 21 pills at $600.00. I can say she is feeling better, but still got a long ways to go. We do hope that all that did get to go are having fun and we hope they all have a safe trip home.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Oct 28, 2012)

I have not been here a while but did meet Jeanie and Randy at Cozy Acres campground this weekend.  The way this "Meet" went down was this... I told Hollis and Jeanie that we were camping there for Halloween, they thought it would be great to meet us there and have a "Mini Meet & Greet", since an official one was not worked out.  I was actually surprised they got sites, as we had made ours in February.  

As it turned out Maria got sick and was not up to the trip.  (Glad she is better) Randy and Jeanie met their Daughter in Charlotte and and also Randy's Brother along the way.  They visited sites around VA and had a good time doing it.  They arrived at Cozy Acres on Thursday and Linda and I got there on Friday.  The weather held off and we had a great time eating, visiting and "Halloweening" on Sat. night.  They got up and headed for home early this morning and everyone else slowly left during the day.

There were no "official" invites and no one was left out on purpose.   Hopefully next year we will get our act together again and have a real meet and greet.


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 28, 2012)

Ken so glad everyone had a good time. I know we sure did miss it. I hope everyone who was there got. gets home OK. I agree there was no "offical " invites or even an offical Meet and Greet. I think Roc over reacted again as saying he was not invited. I also think he is pushing the fact he said he has big money and that has caused most of us to not associate with him. But like I said that is his thinking not mind. I did see where Lynn said they may come up on Sat. and you responded "come on up" or something to that. Anyway he is the only person who is keeping himself away from the rest of us with him MONEY ATTITUDE. WHO CARES IF HE HAS MONEY. we all do, just not as much and we don't brag about it. Crap I am talking to much, just had to vent alittle, guess I am getting cabin fever.


----------



## big bilko (Oct 29, 2012)

Hope all are safe with storm brewing.  BIG BILKO


----------

